

VIM as Python IDE - preek
http://blog.dispatched.ch/2009/05/24/vim-as-python-ide/
Use VIM as a powerful IDE for Python - including code completion, pydoc, graphical debugging, task-management and a project view.
======
wooby
Similar setup for PHP: [http://gravitonic.com/files/talks/php-quebec-2009/vim-
for-ph...](http://gravitonic.com/files/talks/php-quebec-2009/vim-for-php-
programmers.pdf)

------
tdoggette
My high school CS teacher, Jeff Elkner, has a simple .vimrc that I've used and
loved:
[http://openbookproject.net/pybiblio/tips/elkner/vim4python.p...](http://openbookproject.net/pybiblio/tips/elkner/vim4python.php)

It seems like nothing, but it's very handy to be able to hit F2 and see if
your code works, then immediately go back to it.

------
slmbrhrt
grr, formatting.

<http://ed.cranford.googlepages.com/vimrc> if you're really interested in
seeing my vimrc. I'm not fond of plugins.

------
erlanger
My favorite Vim customization for Python coding:

    
    
      :nnoremap <C-P> :w !python<CR>
    

Also works for PHP

    
    
      :nnoremap <C-P> :w !php<CR>
    

You put these in the respective ftplugin files.

